# Nail Base/Top Coats necessary?



## aMadeUp (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm curious how many of you girls use base and/or top coats on your nails. I generally don't, and am not huge into nails anyway, but my beloved NARS, as the rumor has it, is launching some new base and top coats...so, especially given their price point, what do you think?


----------



## Pauline (Aug 14, 2006)

I think that base coats nowadays are more than just base coats.Have you ever heard of Nail Envy? It strengthens nails helping them to grow and protects them.It can be used as a base coat and a top coat or just on it's own.It has a great celeb following and is sold on qvc.I used to get my nails very long with it so i was able to do nail art on them instaed of false nails.They are still long and strong to this day.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 14, 2006)

I do use a good nail base and top..then I usually can use any brand of nail polish and it stays well...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I purchase my base/topcoat at my neighborhood beauty supply store. They're $2.00 and hold my manicure. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 14, 2006)

i think if you want it to last, then yeah, use a base/top coat. i don't do it for the simple fact that i feel too lazy to do it!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i think if you want it to last, then yeah, use a base/top coat. i don't do it for the simple fact that i feel too lazy to do it! ditto LOL plus, whenever i do get my nails done, i get acrylics and polish stays on those babies forever no matter what.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I use Air Shield for my top coat and the polish will stay on for 3 weeks.


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 15, 2006)

I always use them, the right base/top coat makes a HUGE difference!

Right now I am using Sally Hansen products, their Maximum Adhesion Basecoat and Acrylic Top Coat, and together they make my nail polish last over a week! I used those products when I did my nails for my wedding, and the polish survived for 8 days of decorating the church before the wedding, then swimming in the ocean on our honeymoon for almost a week! I was totally amazed, with all the other top coats and base coats I've tried, the polish would start chipping in just 2 or 3 days!

I would never even consider polishing my nails without at least a top coat, it would chip so fast it wouldn't be worth the trouble!

However, I don't bother with base/top coats on my toenails, my toes suffer a lot less abuse than my fingernails so most of my drugstore polishes will last 2 weeks or so.

Originally Posted by *susanks1* I use Air Shield for my top coat and the polish will stay on for 3 weeks. Holy cow, 3 weeks? Without chipping? Heck, my nails grow so fast, there would be a big space of unpolished nail against my cuticle, I don't think I could even leave polish on for 3 weeks!
Where do you find this Air Shield? At drugstores, or is it a salon product?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 15, 2006)

I always use a base and a top coat. The bast coat helps deeper colors from staining my nails, and the top coat seems to help the color last longer. Not to mention, if the color is lacking shine, adding a top coat will help bring that back


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 15, 2006)

The nail salon where I used to get my nails done used Air Shield. I can go three weeks until my next fill and the polish stayed on the whole time.


----------



## pieced (Aug 15, 2006)

I use both a base and top coat, and it really makes my nail polish last longer. I use OPI, juts cause they are really good on "my" nails...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 15, 2006)

i just use a base coat to help protect my nails from getting yellow cause of the polish.


----------



## Quiana (Aug 16, 2006)

I use Nail Envy as a base and Seche Vite as a top coat. Nail envy has really strengthend my nails as I used to have problems with them breaking on the sides. Seche is a fast drying top coat that leaves a high gloss shine and makes my mani last for about a week with no chips. I generally use OPI, China Glaze Milani and NYX nail poilish so it works for all types....


----------



## aMadeUp (Aug 17, 2006)

I just got a Nars email about their new formula and base and top coats...any of you girls seen/used them yet?


----------



## Lauren (Aug 18, 2006)

I always try to use a base coat when I'm using a dark red color or else it will stain my nails, and no one likes to have orange nails!! I sometimes use a top coat but I don't have a good one right now, I need to try the NYC kind.


----------



## CarolAZ (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Quiana* I use Nail Envy as a base and Seche Vite as a top coat. Nail envy has really strengthend my nails as I used to have problems with them breaking on the sides. Seche is a fast drying top coat that leaves a high gloss shine and makes my mani last for about a week with no chips. I generally use OPI, China Glaze Milani and NYX nail poilish so it works for all types.... I second the use of Seche Vite as a top coat. Best one I have ever had on my nails. It is about $9 or so but it is worth it.
CarolAZ


----------



## LilDee (Aug 21, 2006)

yes they are necessary..

especially basecoat! it prevents nails from yellowing and helps the colored polish stick better..

topcoat seals it all in and also prevents chipping





i use opi..

they also have ridgefiller, which i sometimes use as a basecoat when somebody's nails are damadged or even has slight ridges.. this way the polish still has a smooth appearance.

They also have a 3-in-one base/topcoat and nail strengthener.. lots of people love this because of the simplicity of just finding one extra bottle instead of 3..

have a look around





hth


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Aug 21, 2006)

I use a nail bonder, then base coat, then polish then top coat.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ive been using Orly Bonder and nailpolish has lasted about a week. It might last even longer but i get bored easily with the color and change it after a week. lol


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm glad i found this thread. i never paint my nails because they chip in a few days. i wash dishes a lot and even just messing in my hair ruins them


----------



## girlnextdoor (Sep 1, 2006)

Base coat is definitely necessary because it prevents your nails from turning yellow from the polish. The top coat protects the color. YOu can re-apply the top coat every 3-4 days to get it to last.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 2, 2006)

I love Nail Envy it is my favorite! Bottom and top coats definately help, until they invent a polish that doesn't chip after 7 days! Doubt I will ever see it!


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 2, 2006)

i dont use a base coat still looking for a good one, but im using essie to dry for top coat.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2006)

i use a base, it protects my nails and prevents them from getting yellow or pink. i think it's even more important when you put dark colors like black or even red. top coat is also necessary, it makes the nailpolish shine and helps it stay longer. i've tried agnÃ¨s b top coat, which works great, but my favorite is mavala's. this top coat is elastic and my nailpolish stayed put one week.

also, the top coat is important when you put little diamonds or other nail accessories. one layer of top coat before, and one layer after.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

Great thread! I'll have to check some of these products out. I'm usually too lazy/impatient to even paint my nails, much less apply a base/top coat. It makes much more sense now. I bet if I had applied either to my toenails, my red nailpolish would be so much easier to remove this evening and it probably wouldn't have chipped so fast.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to admit I don't have a specific base coat and top coat, I just use OPI Nail Envy to perform both these jobs; but I definately think that it's important it stops the nail polish from staining my nails and also helps my nails look glossy and last longer.


----------



## dianee3 (Sep 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *susanks1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Air Shield for my top coat and the polish will stay on for 3 weeks. Where can I get Air Shield? Never heard of it. Thanks!


----------



## David (Nov 19, 2006)

I find if you use a good base coat and wear dark polishes like i do, it helps keep the nails from yellowing. And a good top coat every other day helps to keep the polish looking fresh.


----------



## Yasmin6 (Dec 13, 2006)

Did anyone try Bourjois top coat? Opinions?


----------



## lady.stardust (Dec 25, 2006)

I wear a base coat if I'm wearing a darker shade, and I always wear a top coat.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 25, 2006)

I never use a base coat, but my nails are always painted so I don't worry about staining. My favorite top coat is Out the Door, it makes polish last forever, even if it's the cheapest brand in the drugstore.



My second favorite are the Cover Girl Boundless Color top coats.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't use a base coat but for sure a top coat, sally hansen no chip acrylic top coat works great for me, lasts a full week no chips and I wear gloves all day and wash my hands a gazillion times a day!!!

I am definitely going to look in to some of the other suggestion here though!!


----------



## Tropicia (Dec 25, 2006)

I use both and it helps the color polish look better and last longer, so they're not completely useless.


----------



## Helen Claire (Dec 27, 2006)

Base and top coats? Absolutely, positively always. Base coats make the nail surface appear to be more smooth, resulting in a more even, glossy color application. The base will also keep dark colors from staining your nail bed (I've noticed orange-based reds are really bad for this). Also, since they tend to be thicker than the colored enamel, they make placement of color a lot easier. Let me explain.

You know how if you put polish too close to the cuticle it makes a little ridge that tends to chip and peel? You can try to "file" it down with a polish remover pen or q-tip dipped in remover, or you can eliminate it all together by proper application. Thin coats of colored enamel will tend to stay within the bounds of other thin, dry coats. If the base coat is painted to within a smidge of the cuticle (say, a millimeter or less), it effectively forms a barrier succeeding layers of polish will not cross. Color will not build up against the cuticle and the whole situation is avoided.

Top coat is essential to make a manicure last and improve the apperance of sub-par polish formulas. I've noticed that a lot of drugstore polishes have a very matte appearance once dry *cough*REVLON*cough*. Unfortunately my one of my favorite reds happens to be Revlon Raven Red. The cream formula has great color intensity but a lousy finish. The top coat I use, Seche Vite Fast Dry Top Coat, adds an intensely glossy finish to any color I use and dramatically extends the length of the polish job.

Think of it this way:

Nail polish _will_ chip.

Nail polish chips from the topmost (exposed) layer down.

If the top layer is clear, small chips in it will not show.

A clear top coat gives you more time to repair light wear and tear. I try to reapply top coat every other day on my nails until I want to take the polish off. Try it, you'll like it


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 7, 2007)

ok..........I got the orly bonder, love it.........the seche vite, love it......and the opi nail envy, not liking it so much, it makes my nails peel like crazy!!!

now I just need to find the air shield.........oooooh and I used a regular Revlon polish and it stayed on way better than the opi!! ( with top coat on both of coarse)


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 7, 2007)

I always use the Orly Bonder as a base coat and Seche Vite as my top coat. It makes my nails smooth and shiny, and the color lasts about a week or so on me, which is a nearly miraculous since usually polish, even applied at a salon, would chip the next day....


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

the purpose is to make the color look more sleek, &amp;shiny

the color stands out more and generally lasts longer

a base coat makes it glide on better

a top coat makes the color last longer

i usually do one or the other doing both doesn't really do much it depends on the look you want


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

i always use a top coat...it makes my nails look shiny!


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jan 27, 2009)

*its better to use a base coat and top coat..gives a good finishing to your nail make-up



*


----------



## Annelle (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to not because I'd just re-tip my nails every day whenever I saw any chipping and I was too lazy for a top/base coat. But recently I bought a bottle from Sally Hansen (Triple Strong Advanced Gel Nail Fortifier) cause my nails were starting to peel, and it said it could be used as a base/top coat.

I was surprised. Each single coat of color goes on like I put 2 layers on. When I put on a mauve color, I only needed 1 layer for a decent and smooth coloring. This time I put on a dark blue (normally takes 3+ layers for full coverage cause there's usually spots of pink you can see through) and I got plenty of coverage in 1.5-2 layers. Finished it with a top coat (the dry time was relatively fast too) and I think I put it on on Saturday, and the tips are pretty much close to perfect still today. (also, perfect nail tips means they're not peeling off...I can't see the nails themselves cause I'm using a dark color, but hopefully when I remove the polish in a week they'll look healed a bit!)

bonus, it was only $5 for the bottle. (I bought something from OPI a while back and it was almost $20 for what says does the same thing, and I didn't have the "whoa that went on really smooth" feeling of surprise I had with this stuff.)


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 28, 2009)

Your manicure will always last longer if you use a good quality base and top coat. You will have less chipping, less peeling and a cleaner looking nail. I use Creatives stickey base coat and super shiney top coat, they're affordable and excellent quality.


----------

